# Dishpro vs. Legacy



## Ross (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm interested in purchasing a 721 from one of two local dealers. One offers the 721 alone for $ 549 (with 2 units currently in stock) whereas the other only offers a package that includes the 721 along with a dish and Dishpro lmnb for $ 599. My current setup (twin lmnb & SW42 switch) should work well with the addition of a second cable so I don't really NEED the Dishpro to get going. 

Although I don't have any plans to upgrade beyond the 721 I'm wondering if the Dishpro will provide better performance or if there are any other factors that could incline me to wait a week (assuming that the 2nd dealer can actually get one as promised) and pay $ 50 more. BTW, although my cable run is fairly long (about 120') my signal strength with my current 4000 unit has always been satisfactory. 

I'd appreciate any thoughts on this decision.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

I've only had my 721 for about a week, but so far it is doing fine with my SW64. I also think that package deal might only be for new subscribers.

I got my 721 for $499 online, you can save the $50 if you try.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

If you're never planning on adding a second dish to receive signal off the wing satellites and never plan on adding an additional receiver I'd stick with what you've got.


----------

